# Favourite Trippy Movies



## downtown

Because I'm an SP, I tend to watch films that engage my senses on an absurd level. Basically, I'm looking for something that makes me pull a Keanu Reeves when watching it. Bizarre imagery, surreal atmospheres...movies that are just generally trippy, period.

Some of my favourites:

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas
Requiem for a Dream
Nowhere
Altered States
Brazil
Electric Dragon 80,000 v
Tetsuo: The Iron Man
Eraserhead
Mulholland Dr.
Twin Peaks TV series
Jacob's Ladder
Schizopolis
Uzumaki
Pi
Alice (the dark and twisted Czech version)
The Brothers Quay Collection
Paprika
Fantasia
2001: A Space Odyssey
Cat Soup
The Holy Mountain
Serial Experiments: Lain
Natural Born Killers
A Scanner Darkly
Waking Life
Apocalypse Now
Paranoia 1.0
The Matrix
Survive Style 5+http://www.jinni.com/movies/survive-style-5/
Run Lola Run
Trainspotting
Gozu

Also, anything by Hayao Miyazaki. Spirited Away and My Neighbor Totoro are good examples. With green bouncing heads, and a giant talking baby, you can't go wrong.


----------



## Nickel

I used to be really into movies and shows like that too. Here's my list:

Paranoia Agent
Fight Club
Inception (Haven't seen it, based on what I've heard.)
Eternal Sunshine
Being John Malcovich
Synecdoche
Donnie Darko
American Beauty
Six Feet Under
Pink Floyd's The Wall


----------



## downtown

Nice additions! For those of you who enjoy Tool music videos, or generally trippy yet beautiful imagery, check out the short films by The Brothers Quay. The guitarist, Adam Jones, seems to have been largely inspired by their surreal stop-motion films:


----------



## Leon_Kennedy88

Trainspotting...nuff said.


----------



## Toska

Rapunzel said:


> Paranoia Agent
> Fight Club
> Inception (Haven't seen it, based on what I've heard.)
> Eternal Sunshine
> Being John Malcovich
> *Synecdoche*
> Donnie Darko
> *American Beauty*
> Six Feet Under
> Pink Floyd's The Wall


^
This
And I would also mention:

Twin Peaks
Pan's labyrinth
Big Fish
Blue Velvet
Enter the Void
Baraka
Dead Man
Confessions
Audition
Ed Wood


----------



## Neon Knight

No one mentioned Avatar in 3D @ Imax?  Trippiest exeprience ever, I only WISH acid could have been like that!


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin

My favs have been listed. The Matrix, Fight Club, Ghost In The Shell, Animatrix, Transpotting...


----------



## tuna

sorry for cutting in here, but you guys have to see Hausu. C:
































it's the _most amazing_ thing -- hilarious and creepy and trippy and really, really weird in all the best ways. <3


----------



## downtown

Hahahaha...man, when I first saw Hausu, my 'what the fuck' meter was pegged. Thanks for reminding me of that one!

I forgot to mention some of Terry Gilliam's other movies, aside from Brazil. Anything he directs is pretty wacked out. Also, any of Jean-Pierre Jeunet's films. The City of Lost Children and Delicatessen were pretty bizarre, to say the least.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Lovely Bones
What Dreams May Come
Spirited Away...
oh and how come nobody's mentioned Dumbo!? For that pink elephant scene alone XD


----------



## Vtile

Kayness said:


> ...
> oh and how come nobody's mentioned Dumbo!? For that pink elephant scene alone XD


Hahaa yes that is really trippy... 
Alice in wonderland, I haven't seen it tho, but remember that one of my friends were allways speaking how friekin weird it is..

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas
Trainspotting
Madventures (ok it's a travel show but anyway.)


----------



## XL Sweatshirt

I love most of these listed! Must check out Hausu. 

Also:
Wizards.
Memories.
Across the Universe.
Sunshine.
The Fall.


----------



## Ponzi

The Neverending Story?


----------



## Voodo Chile

David Bowie 1986 from the Labyrinth appear in a dream


----------



## angeleyes

A couple more:

Buffalo '66
Forty Duece


----------



## coppertone

downtown said:


> Because I'm an SP, I tend to watch films that engage my senses on an absurd level. Basically, I'm looking for something that makes me pull a Keanu Reeves when watching it. Bizarre imagery, surreal atmospheres...movies that are just generally trippy, period.
> 
> Some of my favourites:
> 
> Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas
> Requiem for a Dream
> Nowhere
> Altered States
> Brazil
> Electric Dragon 80,000 v
> Tetsuo: The Iron Man
> Eraserhead
> Mulholland Dr.
> Twin Peaks TV series
> Jacob's Ladder
> Schizopolis
> Uzumaki
> Pi
> Alice (the dark and twisted Czech version)
> The Brothers Quay Collection
> Paprika
> Fantasia
> 2001: A Space Odyssey
> Cat Soup
> The Holy Mountain
> Serial Experiments: Lain
> Natural Born Killers
> A Scanner Darkly
> Waking Life
> Apocalypse Now
> Paranoia 1.0
> The Matrix
> Survive Style 5+
> Run Lola Run
> Trainspotting
> Gozu
> 
> Also, anything by Hayao Miyazaki. Spirited Away and My Neighbor Totoro are good examples. With green bouncing heads, and a giant talking baby, you can't go wrong.


this may be a little late but there hasnt been enough emphasis put on donnie darko, if you havnt seen it, watch it, now.


----------



## doudeman

Have you seen Enter the Void? I never understood why my friends didn't like it until I read this thread. It makes so much sense now. Watching Alice is so cool for me. It gives me this weird tingle and makes me wonder if that is what the '70s was like because I get that same tingle for a lot of older movies. My favorite movie has to be Fight Club. I don't know why. It just speaks to me on some weird level.


----------



## Damalur_Sol

Run Lola Run


----------



## Fat Bozo

I'm not into "trippy" stuff at all.


----------

